# Fishing the James River Bridge



## Harrisal21 (Oct 17, 2017)

I'm getting into fishing for fall striper now for the first time. I fish the james river bridge from the pier alot for croaker and spot. But haven't tried fishing for striper except catching them on accident. I hear you can fish the light lines and catch them. What kind of bait should you use for that area? What type of rig should you use and better to catch on incoming or outgoing tide?


----------



## yanxfan (Sep 15, 2004)

Try fishing bunker on a fishfinder rig on outgoing tide. I've caught them up to 28" using this method.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

I don't fish that area but kill plenty of stripers in the 757 area.stripers love moving tide and or strong current areas with structure ,night time a plus with light.as long as you have one of these your starting in a decent spot, more the better off you are for them .I only use artificals bait. Gotcha plugs work year round just fish them with a drop action (up and down )not like your fishing for Spanish or blue.zoom fluke 5 inch pink and white on a tandem jig head setup is killer for striper on the bottom draging.any white ,pink,green are my go to colors for stripers.storm swim shad work great for 4-6 inch in heavyly snagged areas better then any thing i use.deep diver lures that rattle work good. Do your self a favor and remove the trbles books and only use one j hook on the rear


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

As noted from the replies both bait and lures work for striper. I tend to use a lure to cover more ground and figure out where they are...structure and light lines. You could do both...set your conventional reel clicker and listen for a bite while you troll the pier. IP pretty much covered it as far as lure selection.


----------

